
China mocks U.S. coronavirus response in Lego-like animation - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-usa/once-upon-a-virus-china-mocks-u-s-coronavirus-response-in-lego-like-animation-idUSKBN22E0C4
======
thedudeabides5
anyone have the link to the original video?

~~~
jrenshaw
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5BZ09iNdvo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5BZ09iNdvo)

~~~
lowdose
It's hilarious and worth 1.5 minute of your time. Especially the change of the
statue face in a familiar color of 45.

~~~
bassrattle
Why are you so enthusiastic about Chinese propaganda?

~~~
karmakaze
I'll venture to guess: (1) for a good laugh, (2) we can learn from the truths
in it.

Separate intent from the truths and repurpose it.

~~~
mrscottson
The timeline is 100% accurate, anyone that follows international trade/news
was aware of the dangers by the end of January.(I personally remember reading
the papers about the virus's genome mid-January)

It seems we are in a period where most of our politicians would rather not
take responsibility for dropping the ball and are trying to lie about
observable and well catalogued recent history.

~~~
jbay808
That's true. And the CDC did say not to wear a mask, and various other aspects
of the US reaction are accurate. And the video doesn't even talk about faulty
CDC test kits, banning of imported test kits, or other American own-goals in
this crisis.

It does brush over some other details on the Chinese side, of course.

